
Endgame: Scrabulous Gets Wiped Off Facebook - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/29/endgame-scrabulous-gets-wiped-off-facebook/
======
sysop073
Wouldn't it be easier (and probably cheaper) to just buy Scrabulous? Now you
have an official client that doesn't suck, and a fan base that doesn't hate
you. Why did they waste money developing their own inferior version while they
wasted more money suing people who had a good version?

------
pageman
what if Scrabulous releases their code like Reddit! :)

